# Help finding orchestral piece



## deadlid

Hi all,

I have been searching for some time to identify a snippet of classical music used in the IT crowd sitcom on TV some years ago. You can listen here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGBv8j4Xb3E#t=55s

I thought it might be Tchaikovsky or one of the "mighty five" (although maybe it's an imitation), in any case I have failed to uncover any info about this music. Please put me out of my misery!

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## drpraetorus

The comments on youtube say Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina, Act IV intermezzo. I'm not familiar with that part of the score so I can't vouch for it, but it's a good start


----------

